# stereo



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of stereo system does your B12 consist of


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Pioneer 1130 (I think) head unit. Basically a CD player w/ non-removable face. Stock sized Kenwood speakers. They are blue and pretty!!


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What do you think of my system. 
Pioneer 2300 removable face-plate 200W
Pioneer 100 watts 6X9 in the back
That's about it. Now i'm thinking of putting tweeters in the front and installing speakers in the front door.
Let me ask you a question Riebox when you listen to your radio at what number do you put your volume and where do you set your Eq and your loudness


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Alpine head unit/CD player with 4v preout, Infinity Kappa Seperates up front, Sony co-ax's in the rear deck. Sony 50x4 amp with independent x-overs per channel, 2- JBL 12" Dual Voice coil subs running off of a Kicker Impulse 2x125 bridged to 2 ohm stereo. Soon I will be bridging the Sony to power just the Kappas up front and going to 1- sub. Weight reduction. I will be removing the false floor, amp racks and custom dual encloser, about 200 lbs. worth.
John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

mustang302 said:


> *Let me ask you a question Ricebox when you listen to your radio at what number do you put your volume and where do you set your Eq and your loudness *


I put the loudness on with bass at +5 and treble at +1.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

come one guys, your systems got nuthing compared to mine!!! Check this:

AM/FM Clarion Deck (oem), 2 5 1/4' speakers (max power handlign 22watts. Also oem)

next weekend i might buy a Blaupunkt 210 watt deck and soem kenwood speakers.

-Nickl


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

JVC el khameleon lx-1 pioneer 2 ways up front with pioneer composites in the back with a gm-x-742 pioneer amp at 240 watts running 2 12" jlaudio w0s


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

mustang302 said:


> *What kind of stereo system does your B12 consist of *


Speakers make your car slow man (plus i'm too cheap) 

A Greddy BOV with a Profect B headunit.  We listen to songs of "Taaaa Taaa TUuuuuuu" and "Pssssshhhhhh" in A minor.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine is stock.. I'd throw it out if I could! lol


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

*My Stereo.*

Alpine head unit.
Alpine 6 1/2 " components + extra set of Alpine Tweets
Jensen 4 channel amp
2 x 10" kenwood subs

http://punk.fissionweb.net/audio.html


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i got sony cdx4750. mtx 5.25" 2-way up front, blaupunkt 6.5" components with individual xovers, 3-MB Quart 10s (6 ohm) in custom enclosure powered by a RF punch 150a2 bridged to 2 ohm load, kenwood in dash digital eq. thats it for now.


----------

